# HEY !!!!  One more tip of the day....



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2021)

If you decide to apply a wood preservative to the deck of your flat bed trailer, DO NOT FALL OFF THE TRAILER !!!!!

Bad stuff can happen....   Open compound break to the radius AND ulna... Becoming  almost useless with one hand....

I was lucky I could phone a friend and get some MUCH appreciated help to get to emergency....  8 or so hours later, I was home all stitched up....
All the folks there were ACES...  From admitting to "GET OUT"....     I've go about a dozen  + staples  holding the insides in...  A few holding the hole closed where the bones stuck through the hide...  All in all I'm pissed I lost my balance...  It happened about 7 AM...  4PM, home and grouchy...
My typing is S L O W....    and lots of proofreading....


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2021)

Damn man . That sucks . You did good to keep it together . Heal up fast .


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 11, 2021)

Owwwwie!!! Glad you were able to get help quickly and got top notch care! Here's to a safe, complete, and hopefully quick recovery.


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 11, 2021)

Yikes! Dave,

I hope you mend quickly!

John


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice going Dave...  Ya Knucklehead ...   LOL..  just kid'n

Hope there's not much pain and healing is quick ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2021)

That's  a tough Break! (Pun Intended.☺)
I wish you a speedy recovery. Hey, could have been a Hip! You're no Spring Chicken anymore. Take it easy and enjoy the Pain Meds!...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s really old school Dave. Can’t do that from the couch. I’m glad you are living life. Sad for you’re trouble and pain. That will take some time to heal. Are they going to have to do pins and screws? sending well wishes.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 11, 2021)

Yowsers Dave....You know as we get older the ability to bounce decreases.  Glad your home and fixed up. Remember to RICE it...Rest....Ice.,...Compress (keep the splint on)...and Elevate. Prayers for quick healing.
Jim


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 11, 2021)

Taker eshy man.


----------



## PolishDeli (Jun 11, 2021)

That sucks.
Really sucks.
In ancient times, a break like that would be a death sentence.

Get well soon!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 11, 2021)

Damn Dave! That sucks! Glad you got to the emergency room quick....and glad you didn't hit your head on the trailer on the way down! Heal up buddy....we ain't goin anywhere...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2021)

Ouch that hurt. When you do it you don't play around do you? Hope you heal quickly although we know it won't be all that quick but hopefully as quick as possible. Also hope the pain doesn't drag on and that they gave you good meds for it


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 11, 2021)

If "break a leg" is good luck for the theater, "break an arm" is obviously bad luck for truck work. Try "break a  sweat" next time.  Glad you're on the mend and got all the help you need.

Break a sweat!


----------



## shoebe (Jun 11, 2021)

Not good.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 11, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Damn Dave! That sucks! Glad you got to the emergency room quick....and glad you didn't hit your head on the trailer on the way down! Heal up buddy....we ain't goin anywhere...


That thought crossed my mind also. For an unlucky situation, sounds like he got lucky as it could have been worse. Again prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2021)

Ouch.  Hope your healing goes quick.


----------



## forktender (Jun 12, 2021)

Sounds like something I would do to myself.
OUCH!!!!
Heal up quickly.
Dan


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 12, 2021)

Ouch!! Hope the healing process is quick.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2021)

Double compound, that's TOUGH. I hope that you heal up quickly Dave, that wood preservative can wait.....


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 12, 2021)

how quick things can happen, hope ya heal up quick Dave, that's why i try and land on my head i can't hurt this thing


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 12, 2021)

Dave, sorry to hear this.  Glad you are OK and on the mend.  Heal quickly my friend.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2021)

That's it, my trailer decks are going dry.
Sorry to hear Dave, quick recovery and hopefully no after issues.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 12, 2021)

Ouch!  Getting older and falling not good combination.  I was tyring to fish Lake Texoma bank the other day and figured out crawling around those rocks not a good idea anymore.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2021)

Ah geez, that had to hurt Dave. Lucky you were able to reach out and get the help you needed to get patched up, here's wishing you a full and speedy recovery. RAY


----------



## normanaj (Jun 12, 2021)

That sucks!

I've had a few "accidents" myself resulting in  several bad things.

Hang in there,take it easy and strengthen up the other arm with plenty of 12oz curls!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2021)

That sucks. Sorry Dave.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jun 12, 2021)

Hope your better quick, and as we get old it takes forever to heal.  So, get some rest and you will be up and about in no time.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 12, 2021)

Damn Dave, of the 5 I've broken, never had one stick through the skin. 
Hope you ossify and knit quick.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 12, 2021)

Sounds like rough day my friend!  Hope you heal up fast and well.  Take care Dave.  We need you around a while.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2021)

Damn Dave!!
You aren't supposed to do that kind of Stuff any more!!!
You're 72. We gotta be much more careful that when we were young!!
Take care of it, Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for your support..  It's really appreciated and will help me get through these tough times..

 Dave


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2021)

That's a bad one, Dave.  Can't really see much, but your hand is a sure give away that things went very wrong.
Heal up fast and just remember.......Jack Daniels heals all pain.
Gary


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2021)

Gosh Dave, that does suck.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Epickering (Jun 12, 2021)

So sorry to hear about that Dave, I hope your recovery is speedy. I am a very new and young member but I wanted to let you know that your knowledge on this forum has helped me greatly over the past few months getting a plan together for a smoker build I am doing. I would love to talk with you about it after you heal up. Rest up and be careful.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Heal up fast and just remember.......Jack Daniels heals all pain.
> Gary




When I was a LOT younger, Jack and I were inseparable....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow Dave sorry to hear this. Could have been a lot worse us oldies have to be careful. Hope all goes well in the healing process.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

daveomak
  Just checking on ya. Hows the arm?
Jim


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> daveomak
> Just checking on ya. Hows the arm?
> Jim


Painful but healing I hope...  The opiod constipation is killer...    HAHAHAHAHA..


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

Get ya some Colace and take it. 
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 14, 2021)

Dave...  what I've figured out lately is...  "GET'N OLD AINT FOR SISSY'S"...  be well my friend...


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'...and posting injury pics as well an hour later.  Proud of you Dave.  Glad it's just an arm...we would hate to lose your mind and memory!  

And glad you just worked yourself off the back edge of a trailer instead of the edge of a 2nd story roof.  

Good roof safety is to tie off; pretty-good safety is to hammer in a "toe board" at the bottom so your feet get a reminder when you're getting close to the edge.  Maybe a similar approach is a good idea for lower ledges as well.  Or a sheet of plywood as a temporary extension you can back onto without falling.  

But don't quit.  The injuries may get worse as we age but that just means we have to outsmart the Old Devil out of whatever snares he's got laid for us.  

Heal up quick Good Friend.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2021)

Sure pulling for you Dave. Is a big set back, but I believe that all thing happen for a reason. Something positive will come out of this. I’m certain about that.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 14, 2021)

Thats a bad break Dave. Heal fast . And S#!t happens , it just sucks when it happens to us.
Take care

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2021)

Best wishes for ya Dave! A few more drinks should help clear up that constipation...and maybe a couple of bikini clad young ladies to help with farm work would really help take your mind off the pain! 

Ryan


----------



## dernektambura (Jun 14, 2021)

Dave... It's been 10 years since I fall last time and bounce off the ground... Two weeks ago I fel, made a dent in the ground and didn't bounce off... Keep it in high spirit... You're not alone...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the like Dave I appreciate it.

Being somewhat of an oldie you should remember the great tasting castor oil for constipation problems.    
Although today a product called miralax works great.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2021)

edible mineral oil is my choice....


----------

